# Operating Systems >  How to achieve system performance

## timmy

I am working with DOS operating system. I want to boost my system performance using Disk Caching technique. How can I do that. Kindly brief me about this technique and how to achieve system performance

----------


## mahendratech

hai,
First you should remove all the *.tmp, *.bak, *.log files and then check, after that scan properly all the disks.
Ok




> I am working with DOS operating system. I want to boost my system performance using Disk Caching technique. How can I do that. Kindly brief me about this technique and how to achieve system performance

----------


## timmy

Hi Thanks. The above answer was a useful one. But could you kindly brief me what is Disk Caching technique. I want to know about this.

----------

